# Bob Sikes 10-17-15



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

*Bob Sikes 10-16-15*

I fished Bob Sikes 10-16-15 from 5pm to 10pm. I witnessed 2 Bull Reds over 27" caught and released. No bait was caught via cast net by anyone. A nice oriental couple caught at least a 100 of the small sea trout. In fact everyone was catching these small trout and nothing else. It was a good day to fish.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

did you fish the future?


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

orbiting headquarters said:


> did you fish the future?


I was thinking the same thing. lol


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

what you guys don't know how to future flip your jigs?


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

newmanFL said:


> what you guys don't know how to future flip your jigs?



That's when you cast them at exactly 88mph, right?
I gotta try that some time! :thumbsup:


----------



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

10-17 was just a typo. I meant Friday 10-16. It's always good to hear from the peanut gallery though.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

My pleasure, sir.


----------

